# *Let's See Your Rigs!*



## BrianBond (Jul 23, 2018)

I was part of another forum where a similar post to this was very successful and brought lots of good conversation. 

Its simple...just post a pic of your truck and horse trailer and what you travel with. I will start off...

2012 Ford F-350 Lariat with a 6.7L Powerstroke.

2002 42' Custom-Fab 4H With LQ Trailer. Its recently new to me and I love it. Making some changes on the inside to make it feel a little more 2018...lol


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

My rig is a little different than yours  

2003 F150 and 1997 Brenderup Barron


----------



## BrianBond (Jul 23, 2018)

AnitaAnne said:


> My rig is a little different than yours
> 
> 2003 F150 and 1997 Brenderup Barron


The funny thing is everytime I park, I wish my trailer was that size....lol


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

My previous rigs

1998 Brenderup Prestige with my 2003 F150 and 1999 Chevy 3500 van 

Have sold the van (a bit sad about that, it was fabulous to camp in) and have the Brenderup Prestige for sale


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

BrianBond said:


> The funny thing is everytime I park, I wish my trailer was that size....lol


It is super easy to handle and can fit most anywhere! Big rigs like yours are really great, but every time I hook mine up and pull out I'm grateful for its maneuverability!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Living quarters are so comfortable, but I make do this way :rofl::rofl:


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Our rig is a 2015 Dodge 3500 and a 2009 Sundowner 3H w/LQ:











My adoptive home is Jefferson, a 1996 International 6 horse head to head:


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

BrianBond said:


> The funny thing is everytime I park, I wish my trailer was that size....lol


I loved driving my Brenderup and backing it around a corner was a breeze compared to my big fat American slant. 
But my horse hated it. I mean really hated it. So it has another home now.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Our towing truck is a '97 F250 with a 7.6 (? I think) power stroke. We have an '02 4 horse Sooner with LQ and I forget what year the small Bison stock trailer that we use if we're just hauling 1 horse is. I don't have good pictures of any of them but can give you a glimpse. And the picture that shows our ancient truck was just taken last summer so not all that old, hubby just treats it like a baby. Oh and the 4-Star pictured with the Bison was our trailer before the Sooner.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Well, I used to have a 2014 Chevy Silverado and a 92 Cresent 2H bumper pull. I then went out and found a 2008 4 Star 2 straight load GN and then my chevy got totaled so I now have a 2014 F250 to pull it with. I'm in the process of making the new trailer a little more comfy for me to camp in.

I need to sell my little two horse bumper pull because I have no place to put it and the b/o husband said that he's tired of mowing around things. I get it, so it's being sold.


----------



## QueenofFrance08 (May 16, 2017)

Our rig is a 2004 Dodge 2500 (gas) that we got this fall with only 82,000 miles and a 2004 Towlite 4H Weekender trailer that we got this summer. We also have a late 70s Stock trailer (shown with our old "worst truck ever" Ford F350 that we sold after putting 4,000 of just parts into it in 6 months) that is much easier to drive if we aren't going to a ride/camping.


----------



## BrianBond (Jul 23, 2018)

Glad to see this post is getting some traction!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I have a really nifty idea for an awning on my trailer. The first time that I go camping and set it up I will take pics to share. I think that it's going to work pretty well and look good. And, a whole lot less money than a fixed awning. Can't wait to be able to use it.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

BrianBond said:


> I was part of another forum where a similar post to this was very successful and brought lots of good conversation.
> 
> Its simple...just post a pic of your truck and horse trailer and what you travel with. I will start off...
> 
> ...


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Oh Gosh ----- I don't think so, :rofl::rofl:

My truck is a 1978 4WD, standard shift, GMC Heavy 3/4 on one ton cargo van springs,. I bought it in 1981.

I bought my 1987 Ponderosa open stock bumper pull new, in 1987.

That rig safely pulled my three horses from PA to SoCal in 1998, then to Middle Tennessee (for retirement) in 2003.

The truck still runs great but is retired. The trailer comes out whenever I have to haul a horse to the lameness vet but I use Dh's 1988 F-350 Lariat --- with air conditioning.

The rigs are not pretty but they are solid (no fenders flapping) and they have been paid for eons ago


----------



## BrianBond (Jul 23, 2018)

LoriF said:


> I have a really nifty idea for an awning on my trailer. The first time that I go camping and set it up I will take pics to share. I think that it's going to work pretty well and look good. And, a whole lot less money than a fixed awning. Can't wait to be able to use it.


Being able to camp with you trailer is so nice!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

walkinthewalk said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Oh Gosh ----- I don't think so, :rofl::rofl:
> 
> ...



I think rigs like you're describing not only have character but lots of stories to tell.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

My two horse trailers are ugly but functional. The little one was supposed to be a 3 horse, but it must've been built for paso finos, because my two barely fit side by side. The upside - the gates come out so I can haul one comfortably and it has a cozy little living space that's great for a night or two of camping.








The big one is a 40' Trailmaster 6 horse head to head. Why did I buy it? Other than the price being impossibly low, I don't know. The floors and frame are solid but the springs on the ramps are dead and need replacing and I want the brakes and wiring checked out before I take it on the road. I'm thinking I'll move the short wall and expand the dressing room/sleeping area into the front 3 stalls, to include a rudimentary bathroom. Not fancy with real plumbing, just a drain for a cowboy shower and a camping toilet.








The truck is a 2011 F350 with the 6.7 Powerstroke. I love my truck.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

@Change you could pick up lots of friends with that 6 horse for rides!!


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

Remove the stall dividers and I could probably haul 10 horses at a slant! Leave them in and the central area could probably hold 2 - so 8. Y'all would have to contribute to the fuel costs, though. That's a LOT of miles - and a lot of diesel - to pick up enough of the gang to fill the rig!


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

My rig has a fun story to it. I used to ride every week with a bunch of older folks. We had many many good times and good rides. It was rather bittersweet, like taking care of your baby or having an affair (which I never did, but I can imagine) because you know it isn't going to last, and it is so so much fun.

One of the delightful gentlemen that rode with us decided he was done with camping and GAVE me his four horse gooseneck Ponderosa trailer. He had converted the front two stalls into a nice little living quarters area, complete with awning. I gave him my shabby little two horse bumper pull trailer in case he ever needed to evacuate or for the vet. What a trade!!! He was such a dear old man--everyone loved him. He died of cancer last year and I named my new horse after him.


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

@knightrider, that trailer looks like it has been taken VERY good care of. What a nice story. 

My rig is still my first ever...and really would like to upgrade to something with a GN so I can camp. But I still really like my little trailer. I just paid to have it sandblasted/painted and we still have some work to do to it. It is a 2005 model - 3 horse slant load. 

My truck is a '13 Dodge diesel 3/4 ton. Upgraded from gas to diesel a year ago and I love my truck.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Here is ours. We have a second one that is a 2 horse for local stuff if we are only taking 1-2 horses out.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Here is mine. 2001 GMC 2500HD Duramax Diesel 4X4 with a 2005 2H Trails West Adventure MX. LOVE my rig!










Looking to add a 2H gooseneck with a small LQ sometime soon. But the Trails West will stay with me as a day trip trailer.


----------

